# Charles Daly



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm going to get a CharlesDaly shotgun because they don't cost very much. Does anyone know which models shoot 12ga shotshells and can still handle slugs. I want to shoot slugs out of it so I can reach coyotes out another 20-25 yards and still be able to hunt turkeys and pheasant.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

*DO NOT SHOOT SLUGS * My brother was gonna let me shoot slugs through his for deer season and while we were shooting it the shells wouldn't eject so he opened the bolt and the recoil lug was busted to pieces. Then we were shooting skeet and the bolt opened too far back cause there was no recoil lug and busted off the charging handle. Other than not being able to shoot slugs its a great gun.
:sniper:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Do not buy a Charles Daily. THey are JUNK! my buddy has one for sale as parts. Its not been used much and they are junk.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree your getting junk if you buy a Daly. I had one stole a few years ago and I think the robbers came out on the short side of the stick on that one.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

coyote_buster, when you ask this kind of question you will always get these kind of answers from someone that had a problem or someone that had a friend of a buddy who's friend owned one and so on. People, most anyway just don't go around constantly complimenting their guns but they sure complain when something goes wrong and you will find that happens with all brands. There is nothing wrong with a Charles Daly. They are kind of ugly and the stocks are cheap, at least the synthetic ones are but the guns are reliable and shoot well if taken care of. Last one that I owned never even hiccuped once and digested everything I put through it, including a few slugs but I never really shot very many slugs through it. Still, it doesn't make sense to me why slugs would damage a recoil lug....... sounds like something else was wrong or just a defective part. I gave the gun to a friend a couple years ago that didn't have a shotgun and the gun is still going strong. The Charles Daly's are not junk by any means so don't worry about it. I've had more problems with my Remington 1100 than I ever did with the Daly but I certainly don't consider the 1100 junk..


----------

